# Shaman's mountain



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi all, 
This tank is an experiment I am going to use mineralized topsoil as a substrate - just plain topsoil, without gravel on top.

Hardscape - seiryu stones










Tank size is 16"x12"x10" (40x30x25cm)

I will plant it with in vitro HC - it's gonna be dry start method










For lightnig i will use this LED http://dx.com/p/30w-2400lm-led-emitter-metal-plate-white-16v-18v-39959

Now waiting LED to arrive, and then i am going to plant it - this lihgt i currently have is too weak:redface:


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

looks really cool!


----------



## Fuze (Jul 26, 2012)

Woah, awesome scape, I don't even think you need those two larger stones on the left side, they kind of throw off the scale of the monumental thing you have going for the main grouping of stones o the right.

I would just plant where you have those stones.

Awesome.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice hardscape


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

cool hardscape! Is the idea to let the plants grow in enough prior to flooding that the plants contain the soil?


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

yeah nice hardscape, but like itr was said before the big rock pointing up in the front kind of throws off the perspective of your gorgeous montain. maybe if you replaced it with a much smaller jagged rock it would look better? just my opinion, yanno? you could have a small rock as an accent and complimenting the big mountain. that is some nice piece of rock you have there in the back.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

As long as you let it dry start for a couple weeks at least, you shouldn't have issues with the soil. I do dirty tanks without caps all the time (usually for picos). Even when I don't dry start them, as long as you do regular water changes until they are clear, they'll stay clear. Looking good so far.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the comments!



bluestems said:


> cool hardscape! Is the idea to let the plants grow in enough prior to flooding that the plants contain the soil?


Yes, when the plants fill in entire ground, then i'm gonna fill the water.



AwkwardShrimp said:


> yeah nice hardscape, but like itr was said before the big rock pointing up in the front kind of throws off the perspective of your gorgeous montain. maybe if you replaced it with a much smaller jagged rock it would look better? just my opinion, yanno? you could have a small rock as an accent and complimenting the big mountain. that is some nice piece of rock you have there in the back.


Yes, the left rock is little too big, unfortunately i dont have adequate smaller one The idea was to create better depth perspective with that stone. Without it, it looks somehow empty:icon_roll


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

wow your rock formations are really well done - great job


----------



## Lori f (Nov 2, 2012)

I like the rock on the left. It gives it depth. Nice hard scape


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Excellent scape. Great start.


----------



## GND 2012 (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow - really pretty! Can't wait to see it filled in!


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

that is going to be very cool!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Happy new year!

LED finally mounted and tank planted. This LED is really strong and color is more like 8000K then declarated 6500K


----------



## bbqthis (Nov 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see it filled!!!


----------



## acejohn (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice! What will be the inhabitants?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Most likely shoal of Ember tetras and RCS


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Really nice layout - looking forward to following this one!


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

Badass scape man

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

HC growing nicely, it's bright green and healthy


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

That looks great!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow! That hardscape is very dynamic! Nice rock work!


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

I love it! Great looking hardscape, and the hc looks quite healthy. Good job!


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Great layout with rocks! I'm dry starting HC in my 5.5g and the progression of your tank is exactly what I had in mind for it! Good work!


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Great layout. Looks really good


----------



## aokashi (Jun 12, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Jason K (Jan 3, 2009)

Awesome hardscape...question on the seiryu stones...did you break larger stones to get them bite sized, or did you buy 'em teeny?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks all!



Jason K said:


> Awesome hardscape...question on the seiryu stones...did you break larger stones to get them bite sized, or did you buy 'em teeny?


Yes, I break larger stones with hammer roud:


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

dang... this scape looks so effortless! very nicely done


----------



## pomby27 (Jan 27, 2004)

beautiful


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking good! Reminds me of the flatirons of Boulder, CO.


----------



## THaehn (Jul 14, 2009)

Subscribedroud:


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Those stones are too perfect! How did you make them pointy like that?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the comments!
@sayurasem - Some are naturally like that, and some are pieces from larger smashed rock


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Updates? Hehehe


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

xmas_one said:


> Looking good! Reminds me of the flatirons of Boulder, CO.


They do have that angle going on! (Totally wish I could have found three of these stones when I was looking for my 7g nano.) 

This scape reminds me of the jagged peaks of the Matukituki valley. I'm loving watching it fill it... it totally rocks!! roud:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

After 5 months tank is finally flooded.


----------



## dudebro (Aug 23, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## pinchez (May 7, 2013)

Absolutely amazing roud:


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 2, 2013)

5 months?! Wow that's patience right there!


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks great man.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Dude this is beautiful. I wish I could like... take a walk or go camping there.? LOL


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow that is awesome!!!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The rock work is stunning.

Still set on Ember Tetras and RCS? They're going to look pretty awesome in your tank.


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, if that's your experiment, I would say you succeeded quite well.

Looks great


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Any pics of just the light? I'm considering trying it.


----------



## Dfektor (May 8, 2013)

Nice implementation! I wish I had that type of patience...


----------



## shawnleon (Dec 10, 2012)

mjbn said:


> Dude this is beautiful. I wish I could like... take a walk or go camping there.? LOL


I'm thinking the same thing!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks all!



somewhatshocked said:


> The rock work is stunning.
> 
> Still set on Ember Tetras and RCS? They're going to look pretty awesome in your tank.


Yes, i already got them in other tank, but planning to insert them for 3 weeks as the tank need to be cycled.:smile:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

CPDzeke said:


> Any pics of just the light? I'm considering trying it.


here is the pic:


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Can you get one of the LEDs shining on the camera or no?


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

CPDzeke said:


> Can you get one of the LEDs shining on the camera or no?


There is just one LED :smile:


----------



## Jester946 (Mar 30, 2013)

shaman. said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i already got them in other tank, but planning to insert them for 3 weeks as the tank need to be cycled.:smile:


Shouldn't your tank be pretty much cycled by now? If I remember right, the DSM cycles the substrate as your plants grow out?

Any die off when you flooded it?


----------



## Echo (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice tank there....looks great


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Jester946 said:


> Shouldn't your tank be pretty much cycled by now? If I remember right, the DSM cycles the substrate as your plants grow out?
> 
> Any die off when you flooded it?


You are probably right about cycling, but i want to play safe. However i just put 3 fishes in there, and will see if they survive, i will put 10-12 more next week. :fish:
No die off so far. I think it's too early for that.


----------



## cephelix (Apr 8, 2013)

awesome scape! I really like scale of the layout...keep up the good work dude!


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

Cool rock scape! Great work!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Man still can't believe the rocks are natural!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks all! Final picture http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/yourtanks.php?do=view&id=9633&n=shaman.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Close up - Ember tetra


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

One more


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice shots of your inhabitants.

Seeing your rockscape makes me want to take a few frustrating pieces of seriyu and break them with a hammer!


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

Tank turned out really well! The DSM for the HC appears to definitely be the way to go.

Looks great


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks!



synaethetic said:


> Seeing your rockscape makes me want to take a few frustrating pieces of seriyu and break them with a hammer!


Lol, that's exactly what i do with pieces i don't like :biggrin:


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I remember this from awhile back. Hardscape is beautiful. Should have posted earlier to see it flooded. 

Have you thought about either a sand foreground and or river. I know it would be a pain at this point, especially considering the size of the tank but I think it could add a lot to the already amazing look of the tank. It's just so dynamic in back that some change in front would look good IMO. Totally nit picking here.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm planning to pull out all HC and substitute it with mini pellia as HC grows really fast in this soil (i'm too lazy for trim it every few days )
I will just cover the soil with 0.5-1cm fine white sand and maybe do it like you said - thanks for suggestion :thumbsup:


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll take the hc off your hands lol, tank looks great, can't wait to see the next phase.


----------

